# 2009 Fuji Team RC Carbon



## aries14

Your thoughts on this bike. I'm a MTB rider and never ever been on a road bike. Only been riding a few years. Got in to racing this season and wanted to get a road bike to assist in my training. Came across this deal (in store) at Performance. Out the door in my size for $2250.00 plus a store credit of $250.00, that would cover most of the cost of shoes and peddles. 
I know you get this all the time, but I need the help and your thoughts count. 

http://www.performancebike.com/bikes/Product_10052_10551_1073119_-1_51000_20000_51504


----------



## snowbarger

I jumped on that deal about 3 weeks ago. Can't beat the price for the Ultegra SL group set and Mavic Krysrium Elite wheel set on a carbon full frame. I got it when performance was having a one day 20% off deal on top of the already reduced price, which they do now and again. I was out the door at $2210, plus the $200 store credit that you mentioned.


----------



## mchiado

I have a Team RC on lay away for the same deal. Just can't decide between the carbon RC and a Motobecane Ti bike!


----------



## chato_86

The 09 Team RC is my first road bike and i absolutely loved it when i took it for a test ride. I have to say i was searching around for the best bike for my price range for about 3 months because lets face it... spending $1,000's on a bike is a pretty big commitment! And i after testing out Bianchis, specialized, even cervelos of the same price point i ended up going with my Fuji. Performance has also been great in anything i've asked them to do for me. Did you end up buying it?


----------



## aries14

Hi Chato_86, 

I ended up getting a TREK Modone 5.1 about 5 weeks ago. I never even test rode the RC, but I trust that bike is nice and I'm sure its doing the trick for you!!! Congrats on the new ride!


----------



## skizzle86

IMHO seems a bit steep to me, if your not adverse to building one the frameset can be had for cheap and building it will be way less than 2200. For that price I'd look at a Cervelo S1.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Fuji-Team-RC-Fr...t=Road_Bikes&hash=item563d2bb956#ht_952wt_879

Here's an RC frame set for 700 or best offer see how low you can go and go for a build.

Just my 2 cents


----------

